# UMAR Review



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

Well as promised here is my review or my brand new UMAR in 22-250.

My gun guy called me last night at 9:22 and i couldn't figure out why. I answered and he told me he had been in Omaha all day and just got home to a package with my name on it. All a sudden i was bright eyed and bushy tailed. I told him i would come this evening and pick it up. He was surprised that i was not coming right then, but with night watch tonight i figured i needed the sleep more. I went on lunch today and it was still in the package shipped from Olympic, unopened. i cut the tape, slid out the case and opened it. The pictures do not do it justice. It is absolutely beautiful. i picked it up, feeling like a kid that just got his first red rider bb gun for Christmas. It felt better than it looked, well balanced, sure grip, just second nature to me. I already had purchased the scope on Ebay, as its no longer made, and picked up some scope rings from him, along with some ammo.

I took it home, mounted the scope, and went to "check" some cattle. 30 yards, 3 shots missed, dialed up, 3 more still low, up another 16 clicks and 3 more. it was still 3 inches low but almost 3 holes touching. Was not impressed with the Winchester ammo i got, but i needed something to get my fix with my new gun.

Here is my set up.
Olympic arms UMAR 22-250. fluted barrel, a2 stock, swivel stud on the forearm.
Simmons 3.5x10x40 wa white tail classic scope with granite finish
Weaver black matte tactical rings,6 screw.

and here are some picks of the rifle.
























h


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking setup!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Great looking set up Jeff.It will get better once you get the barrel broke in and find out what grain it likes.I got a whitetail classic on my old .243 ,it stills holds zero and just as clear now as it was when it was new.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet looking rig you have, There won't be any excuses for missing now.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome rig Jeff ! Glad it finally worked out and you got what you wanted.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Them Wyoming yotes won't have a chance........


----------



## smncoyotes (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice rig, thought about getting one similar to that but not so sure I would have liked the longer barrel, I hunt too much brushy stuff. Interested to see how it shoots looks like an awesome setup, have fun and shoot straight.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I love the fact their making the 22-250 in an AR platform. I'm 6'1" and don't mind the longer barrel. I do see your point about the brushy stuff though.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice!!! How much does it weigh w/o ammo??? : )


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purty.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well the site says i believe 9.1 but with the fluting they shave almost a pound and a bit more off... its the deepest fluting i have seen on a barrel. as far as the long barrel... its the best balanced rifle i have ever shot... i mean falls right into place and stays there off hand. i figured it would be front heavy but they did a great job with it. i am looking forward to actually having time and right ammo to sight it in right. and thanks to everyone for the complements. and it was well worth the month wait for it. any time they build per order, to me, means they do it right.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this rifle laying next to a couple dead coyotes.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

you and me both. im sure ill be waiting till i get to wyoming unless i see one in with the cows though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd settle for a couple dead targets


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> you and me both. im sure ill be waiting till i get to wyoming unless i see one in with the cows though.


WHAT ??? You're really gonna make us wait till then ?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well believe me don its not by choice....lol right now im on 7 days a week from sun up till about dark, and night watch a couple times a week. does not leave time for yote hunting


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

One sweet looking rig, looking forward to seeing some yotes laying beside it, calving season or not.


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

Very Nice Oneshot, That is a sweet looking rifle!!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks im loving it


----------



## coyotestalker (Feb 21, 2012)

what is the serial number on yours? mine was number 106 made


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

mine is number 155 made


----------



## coyotestalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you like your scope rings? I tried mine that style for bout a day then bought the burris PEPR i like it lot better now.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Whats the difference in this and a standard AR? I have never heard of a UMAR.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://olyarms.net/i...cchk=1&Itemid=5

Here is a link to the Oly Site. The UMAR has a lengthened mag well to acccept a longer mag (as for a longer round)


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i used regular rings but then i had some 1/2 inch risers that i found i could push the scope forward farther too...lol its about right now and i love it. and yes chris . don is right. and if you read enough they make a 300 ossm upper for it too that has the balistics between a '06 and a 300 win mag. as far as i have read. the best ar made yet!


----------

